# Multiple Play Store credits?



## rolandct (Jun 14, 2011)

I bought two of these and was wondering if anyone else tried linking two to their Google account and whether that gives them two $25 credits. Because if it doesn't I obviously rather register one to another account (like my wife's) for the credit.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Doubt it. Only credit you once and that's it. Might as well share it with your wife.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rolandct (Jun 14, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> Doubt it. Only credit you once and that's it. Might as well share it with your wife.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


That's what I did, even though she may never use it.


----------



## Athorax (Jul 20, 2011)

When I first turned on my tablet I registered with 1 email after rooting and factory settings I activated with a different email and got store credit on both

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------

